Ask HN: What else do you read as regularly as Hacker News? - pcarolan
======
BenoitP
[http://www.datatau.com/](http://www.datatau.com/)

[http://spectrum.ieee.org/blog/automaton](http://spectrum.ieee.org/blog/automaton)

[http://highscalability.com/](http://highscalability.com/)

A selection of subreddits, among which: r/apachespark/, r/java/,
r/programming/, r/InternetIsBeautiful/, r/dataisbeautiful/, r/MachineLearning/

I'd like to follow a bunch of people on twitter, on the subjects they are
experts in; but find the signal to noise ratio is not high enough.

Also, I stalk a few people on various forums because I really like their way
of thinking or expertise. If you say something clever, I'm going to go through
your post history.

On top of that, some youtube channels, and about 400 blogs of individuals.
Best ones:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleTechTalks](https://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleTechTalks),
[http://colah.github.io/](http://colah.github.io/),
[https://amplab.cs.berkeley.edu/blog/](https://amplab.cs.berkeley.edu/blog/),
[http://acko.net/](http://acko.net/),
[http://karpathy.github.io/](http://karpathy.github.io/).

------
tedsanders
There's so much good content out on the internet, and sadly, we are wildly
ignorant of almost all of it. Discovery is still such a hard problem. Here's a
list of the blogs, podcasts, and websites that I read.

Links available at [http://www.tedsanders.com/my-information-
diet/](http://www.tedsanders.com/my-information-diet/)

Blogs

Economics blogs:

•Marginal Revolution, The Money Illusion, The Incidental Economist, The Growth
Economics Blog, Conversable Economist, Overcoming Bias, Vox: Matthew Yglesias,
Peter Diamandis, EconLog: Library Of Economics And Liberty

Physics/math blogs:

•Condensed concepts, Shtetl-Optimized, Sean Carroll’s Preposterous Universe,
Prosperous Physicist, nanoscale views, Do the Math, Strong Correlations

Statistics blogs:

•Andrew Gelman’s Statistical Modeling, Causal Inference, and Social Science,
sometimes i’m wrong, Measure of Doubt (dead)

Other blogs:

•Slate Star Codex, Vox: Ezra Klein, The GiveWell Blog, Ramez Naam, Conor
Friedersdorf, Andart II, Andrew McAfee’s Blog—The Business Impact of IT, Ben
Casnocha, Gwern, How To Write Badly Well (dead), Lithoguru, Mike Bostock,
DIYPS, Study Hacks Blog, The Rationalist Conspiracy, what if?, Sibylla
Bostoniensis

Comics:

•xkcd, Existential Comics

Other websites:

•HN, Ars Technica, Chessbase, Vox, Reddit, YouTube

Podcasts:

•Radiolab, Freakonomics Radio, Goggles Optional, Supreme Podcast, Comedy Bang
Bang, EconTalk, Dan Carlin’s Hardcore History, Welcome to Night Vale, WTF with
Marc Maron, StarTalk Radio Show with Neil Degrasse Tyson, Intelligence Squared
(US), Fareed Zakaria GPS, a16z, Invisibilia, Serial

------
applecore
Books. I make sure to allocate at least twice as much time to reading
literature as I do reading online.

------
charlieegan3
[https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/) _sometimes_ gets things before HN. I
also follow Product Hunt but I don't find either are as consistently high in
quality has HN. Last year I made
[http://serializer.io/](http://serializer.io/) that aggregates items linearly
from all 3 (and some others) on a single page.

~~~
Klathmon
id love to try out lobste.rs but i cant seem to get an invite, and commenting
is one of the biggest parts of these kinds of sites to me.

~~~
ck2
HN thread on lobste.rs
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4452384](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4452384)

Invites are supposedly via irc chat
[https://lobste.rs/chat](https://lobste.rs/chat)

~~~
charlieegan3
> New contributors are always welcome on Lobsters, but pestering other members
> in the channel for invites is not acceptable. If you are the author or
> otherwise involved with a story that was submitted to the site, ask and
> someone will invite you. Alternately, offer some good links or thoughts on a
> story and someone will likely invite you so can post them.

Seems like you'd usually need some kind of reason/action to get into the
community that first time.

------
thurn
I enjoy the Audio Edition of The Economist -- I listen to it while biking to
work.

------
efz1005
I go to Quora whenever they send me a Digest (every 2-4 days), and I'm all day
on Twitter.

~~~
jankins
Yeah I'll recommend the quota email digests too. They do a great job, however
those are curated. I'm not on it nearly as often as HN but it's a different
category.

------
13of40
This is the most high-brow site I visit, so I'd be embarrassed to give you my
list...

------
brador
My morning routine is still [http://skimfeed.com](http://skimfeed.com)

------
HenryTheHorse
Metafilter. (Hands down one of the best forums with quality conversations.)

Other than that, the usual suspects: Reddit, Vox, Quartz, WaPo, New Yorker,
The Atlantic and NYT.

------
spoiledtechie
Drudgereport.com - its the best news aggregator on the web about politics
hands down and I am fascinated by politics.

~~~
yodon
Drudge is a great aggregator but my goodness it has strong political biases. I
used to pair Salon.com visits with drudge to get contrasting spins, but a year
or two ago Salon went all link-baity fluff. For a while qz.com was amazing
until they re-designed their home page and removed 50 IQ points from the
content (ditto for fivethirtyeight.com). At this point my news sources are
mainly reduced to the great-but-comically-biased drudge and the once-great-
now-dumbed-down-but-still-analytically-unbiased fivethirtyeight.com

If anyone knows of a good US-moderate or left of US-center news aggregator
that acts like its readers are intelligent, I'm all ears (I also like right of
US-center news but I get plenty of that from drudge)

~~~
randomname2
> US-moderate or left of US-center news aggregator that acts like its readers
> are intelligent

Other than perhaps on Twitter it's hard to find such a thing. Most news
outlets are very biased, low-brow and clickbaitey these days, it's hard to be
profitable otherwise. That being said, I'd personally categorize them as
follows:

"Pro-Establisment" left of US center: NYT, Washington Post, Bloomberg, The
Atlantic, The Economist, BBC, New Yorker, Politico

Very left-wing: The Guardian, Huffington Post, BuzzFeed

"Establishment" moderate/right of US center: WSJ

Very right wing: Drudge, Fox News

Libertarian: Reason.com

Paranoid: RT, Zerohedge

Comically-biased, extreme right wing: Breitbart, Blaze, Daily Mail

Comically-biased, extreme left wing: Vox, Vice.com, Slate, Salon, Gawker

~~~
spoiledtechie
Extreme right wing?

Breitbart nor Blaze seem to be extreme.

I think Daily Mail is a very good aggregator of political news, as I am not
too sure about the rest of the news they present.

------
noer
Twitter, the NY Times, Growth Hackers for marketing/product stuff (though the
content there is pretty thin at times). If I'm bored & away from a computer I
use the News App on iOS. I use newsblur as an RSS reader and I rarely update
what I follow, but from there it's mostly sports blogs.

------
grandalf
A small number of quality subreddits. Sometimes quora. Private google group w
college friends.

~~~
Mayzie
> A small number of quality subreddits.

Such as?

I'm always looking to expand my reading list, as I find that I frequently read
everything and there being nothing left to consume. :-(

------
ninjakeyboard
This is pretty much my go-to source of curated media. Maybe my facebook feed
for funny things.

~~~
aram
Same here. Since it combines most of my areas of interest, I don't need to use
other sources.

If I'm not active on HN for some time, I check out Lobste.rs to keep up. They
have way less members and posts, so hot news stay longer on the front page.

For funny things I go to regular Reddit front page.

------
tmaly
I have a few subreddits I like /r/programming and /r/golang

------
dhimes
This is a cool site, from the Chronicle of Higher Education:

Arts and Letters Daily [http://aldaily.com/](http://aldaily.com/)

------
CM30
Reddit. Well, certain subreddits anyway. Mostly gaming ones.

Various gaming sites, most of which aren't relevant to people here
(GoNintendo, Nintendo Life, Gamnesia, etc).

Many, many different forums. Some tech related, some gaming related, some just
about anything and everything. At the moment, mostly my secondary Wario Forums
site, as well as The Admin Zone and a few others).

CSS Tricks.

Smashing Magazine (and a few other web development news sites like Sitepoint
and A List Apart).

So quite a few things really.

------
ashwinb10
Twitter

also, would highly recommend this:
[https://www.launchticker.com/](https://www.launchticker.com/)

------
globalgoat
Private Eye (subscriber to the print version), The Guardian (online, although
am losing interest as it's becoming increasingly click bait as it tries to
stop its massive financial losses, for many years I was a print subscriber),
The Register (online), books (kindle and print)

------
ljoshua
Side question: does anyone know of a browser extension or anything that would
hide/gray out HN headlines that I've already seen on previous visits so I know
only what stories are actually new on the front page? Would make scanning
quicker.

~~~
r3bl
Accessing HN with Firefox (if your web history is turned on) does exactly
that[1]. No extension is necessary. The same is true for every other browser
since the CSS file it clearly says:

    
    
        a:link    { color:#000000; text-decoration:none; }
        a:visited { color:#828282; text-decoration:none; }
    

[1] [http://i.imgur.com/CqKW1yK.png](http://i.imgur.com/CqKW1yK.png)

~~~
ljoshua
Sorry, didn't mean just visited links. I want unvisited (but seen) links to be
treated differently.

Example: I visit once, scan 30 links, click 2, and leave. Come back 2 hours
later, there are 5 new links, 5 have dropped off, and my attention is drawn to
_just_ the five new links, regardless of whether I visited the other 25 or
not.

~~~
jauco
try [http://hckrnews.com](http://hckrnews.com)

~~~
ljoshua
This is excellent, thanks for the recommendation.

------
bmh_ca
Slashdot – headlines, anyway.

------
Jasamba
MIT Technology Review, and interesting articles from my Facebook feed.

------
kachhalimbu
programming/angular/node/javascript subreddits

------
dawnbreez
The blog of a man named Mark Manson. He doesn't post very often, but
everything he writes is a fresh perspective on a psychological principle.

------
flo_23
Product Hunt, Flipboard, Golem.de and Heise

------
DntWannaGtFird
[http://www.xenosystems.net/](http://www.xenosystems.net/)

------
oxplot
Hackaday ([http://hackaday.com/](http://hackaday.com/))

------
bjelkeman-again
For world context: The Economist

For industry context: O'Reilly Radar

A national newspaper for headlines.

The rest is hobby related: bass guitar, 3D printing etc.

------
mozillas
for front-end news [https://frontendfront.com/](https://frontendfront.com/)

for designer news [https://www.designernews.co/](https://www.designernews.co/)

and Twitter

------
redwood
Reddit.com/r/truereddit

------
mangoorange
newsletters ...
[http://importpython.com/newsletter](http://importpython.com/newsletter) .
Planet Python, follow twitter accounts.

------
captn3m0
Twitter and Reddit. Unsubscribing from all default subreddits is what got me
addicted.

------
TheLogothete
My RSS feed.

------
arcticf0x
Twitter, Quora, facebook.

------
JonAtkinson
Private Eye. The Week. The Spectator. The Information. Monday Note.

------
officialchicken
archdaily.com, arxiv.org/math, Supreme Court landmark decisions, random
pubmed.com articles, or just a plain old book.

------
glossyscr
Reddit's Javascript sub

Github/Explore/Trending

------
panamafrank
London Review of Books

Private Eye

------
huac
twitter for us politics, google news for a sense of what's going on in the
world

------
doguozkan
Mostly Ars Technica.

------
evook
blog.fefe.de

------
rhhfla
TWO BLOGS 1\. 3 QUARKS DAILY 2\. FARNAM STREET

------
yrro
lwn.net!

------
wanda
Slashdot

SomethingAwful

Front-end Front

Sublevel

Designer News

